# Belt tension on Vermeer sc252



## crabhab (Oct 5, 2013)

I am renting a Vermeer SC 252 I need to tighten the cutting wheel belt tension. The manual does not have a procedure to do this. Can anybody point me in the right direction.


Thanks


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 5, 2013)

thear are 2 belts on it


----------



## crabhab (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks I know there are two belts I want to increase tension on both of them.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 6, 2013)

the top one move the moter the cogg belt thears a adjuster bolt left side


----------



## crabhab (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help. One of the cutting wheel pillow bearings had a but fall off and was letting the belt slip and the cutting wheel bind. I replaced the but and tightened the belt and was back to grinding.

I put my oldest to work grinding a large oak stump.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 7, 2013)

for small stumps ther great for bigger one i have this to


----------



## 250R (Oct 9, 2013)

tomtrees58 said:


> for small stumps ther great for bigger one i have this to



Off topic but for LARGE stumps I just love my 1675DXH. OOOHHH YEEEEAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 9, 2013)

250R said:


> Off topic but for LARGE stumps I just love my 1675DXH. OOOHHH YEEEEAAAA!!!!!!


rember i am on long island small yards not all big places

:hmm3grin2orange: just bigger money


----------

